
Can Windows 8 save the PC from extinction? - evo_9
http://money.cnn.com/2011/09/14/technology/windows_8_pc/index.htm?hpt=hp_t2
======
choko
I was unaware that the traditional PC was in danger of disappearing. I think
PC sales are down because its been years since most people have had a real
need for an upgrade. Hardware purchased in 2008 is still more than usable.
Software doesn't seem to be driving the need for hardware upgrades the way it
did a decade ago.

------
ShirtlessRod
What sensationalist claptrap. The author can't even find consistency between
his title and the content of the article itself:

"Laptop and desktop PCs will never die off entirely; the keyboard and big-
screen form factor is ideal for desk-bound tasks."

Wait, I thought the desktop PC was bound for extinction? Now it's never going
to die off entirely? Isn't that the definition of "extinction"?

------
pcolton
I'm not a Windows fan, but if you watch some of the channel9 videos and see
what they've done with Win8, they may be on to something [finally]. They tried
some of this with Vista, but with iOS showing them the way, they may have
stumbled onto something that will actually work.

------
Hyena
Can we stop this meme? Other point out, quite correctly, that we're in sort of
a PC golden age where anything runs everything. That's why sales are bad and
probably why media outlets are on a doom kick: they have nothing else to say.

------
bsphil
The traditional PC (even... the desktop!) isn't going anywhere for a long
time.

------
johnl
Maybe Microsoft will have to redesign both the operating system and the PC
architecture so that the PC still does the stuff of old on one half and
competes with the cloud on the other.

------
WalterSear
Can the peanut gallery on sites like hacker news save us from the unnuanced,
bloviating and sensationalist fanboyism that passes for professional reporting
these days?

------
dpres
No.

------
rsanchez1
CNN jumped the gun here. I'm asking myself why someone thought this deserved
to be on HN?

------
rglover
The PC is definitely not going extinct. What _was_ going extinct was the
Windows interface/way of doing things. That being said, any good software
developer knows that design and dev are not mutually exclusive. A product can
look absolutely spectacular, but fall apart due to bugs and other issues.
Unless Windows 8 manages to completely eliminate things like the BSOD and
frequent crashes, a new interface won't change a whole lot.

